# Tastatur wird nicht erkannt



## xetips (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine neue USB-Tastatur zugelegt und versucht, diese an meinem PC anzuschließen. Leider wird sie an keinem meiner USB-Ports erkannt (Unknown Device). Einen Defekt der Tastatur kann ich jedoch ausschließen, da sie auf einem Laptop mit demselben Betriebssystem (Windows 7) wunderbar funktioniert.

Beim Anschließen der Tastatur bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, dass das Gerät nicht erkannt wurde und dass die Treiber nicht installiert werden konnten. Ich habe versucht, den aktuellen Treiber von der Logitech Seite herunterzuladen und diesen auch installiert, aber er wird nicht angezeigt.

Wenn ich die Tastatur im Gerätemanager aufrufe, dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat. (Code 43)"

Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

MfG

xetips


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi

Fehler-Code 43 besagt


> Code 43: Dieses Gerät wurde angehalten, weil es Fehler gemeldet hat.
> Einer der Treiber, die das Gerät steuern, hat eine Fehlfunktion des Geräts an das Betriebssystem gemeldet. Weitere Informationen zur Problemdiagnose finden Sie in der Hardwaredokumentation.



Würde vorschlagen, eine Systemwiederherstellung durchzuführen, zum Zeitpunkt vor dem ersten Anstöpseln der Tastatur und dann den Treiber nochmal neu installieren. Beachte dabei die Anleitung. Manchmal muss das Gerät angeschlossen sein, manchmal nicht.


----------



## genodeftest (9. Dezember 2012)

Ist das Betriebssystem beides mal genau gleich (32Bit oder 64Bit, Home Premium, Professional, …)? Was wird im Geräte-Manager angezeigt? Dabei bitte sicherstellen, dass auch defekte/deaktivierte Geräte angezeigt werden – irgendwo im Menü gibts ne Option dazu. Dort gibt es evtl. auch Maßnahmen zur Problemlösung. Was ist das für eine Tastatur?


----------



## xetips (9. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

also eine Systemwiederherstellung hat nicht funktioniert.

Was ich oben aber vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist, dass mir auch eine Meldung erscheint, dass der Treiber für den Coprozessor nicht installiert werden konnte. Ich habe diesen jetzt im Gerätemanager nun unter "Andere Geräte" stehen (Bild). Ich habe zwar im Internet gelesen, dass man einen Treiber aus der Liste der Treibersoftware des Computers installieren kann, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, welchen ich dort auswählen soll.





			
				genodeftest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das Betriebssystem beides mal genau gleich (32Bit oder 64Bit, Home Premium, Professional, …)? Was wird im Geräte-Manager angezeigt? Dabei bitte sicherstellen, dass auch defekte/deaktivierte Geräte angezeigt werden – irgendwo im Menü gibts ne Option dazu. Dort gibt es evtl. auch Maßnahmen zur Problemlösung. Was ist das für eine Tastatur?



Das Betriebssystem ist beide Male Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit. Im Gerätemanager wird nur das angezeigt, was ich oben bereits beschrieben habe und die Maßnahmen zur Problemlösung haben alle nicht funktioniert.

Die Tastatur ist eine G105 von Logitech.

MfG

xetips


----------



## genodeftest (10. Dezember 2012)

Hast du die ganzen Treiber von der Installations-CD bzw. vom Hersteller ( http://www.logitech.com/de-de/support/9214?section=downloads&crid=404 ) installiert? Gab es bei der Installation Fehlermeldungen?
Wenn das nichts hilft, dann probier folgendes:
1. Alle Treiber, die die Tastatur betreffen aus dem Geräte-Manager deinstallieren
2. PC Herunterfahren
3. PC vom Netz trennen (Stecker raus oder am Netzteil den Schalter betätigen)
4. ca. 30-40 Sekunden lang den Power-Knopf gedrückt halten, dann los lassen
5. PC wieder anschalten/anschließen und hochfahren
6. Treiber neu installieren
(Das hilft manchmal bei Problemen mit USB-Geräten, ich kann dir aber nicht erklären warum. Manchmal wird das als CMOS-Reset bezeichnet, was aber nicht das gleiche ist wie ein BIOS reset)


----------



## xetips (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ja die Treiber hatte ich alle installiert.

Ich habe sie jetzt deinstalliert und bin danach Deinen Anweisungen gefolgt. Nach dem Neustart des PCs, bekam ich wieder diese Meldung: http://666kb.com/i/c9p8opivzxfejdcse.jpg.

Danach wurde ich aufgefordert diverse Nvidia Treiber zu installieren, was ich auch gemacht habe. Danach habe ich Deine Liste nochmals abgearbeitet. Nun bekam ich nurnoch diese Meldung: http://666kb.com/i/c9p8pvsz9cwjdr27y.jpg.
Also der Coprozessor ist jetzt aus der Liste verschwunden. Auch im Gerätemanager wird er mit nicht mehr als defekt angezeigt.

Die Treiber habe ich nun auch alle wieder installiert. Jedoch steht die Tastatur im Gerätemanager immer noch unter USB-Controller als "Unknown Device". Und wenn ich die genannte Logitech Software öffne, dann erkennt auch sie die Tastatur nicht. 

MfG

xetips


----------



## genodeftest (10. Dezember 2012)

Dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle an den Logitech Support wenden.


----------

